# One More season Down



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I usually don't Crossbow hunt after Firearms season so basically today was my last day.

Went by the house had a Spike I Doe Bleated in,he came behind me,had me spotted started to take off but stopped to check out a Pickup going down our road.He was in some heavy brush but I thought I could get a shot through it. Well it didn't work a clean miss.But he took off not really scared.

But I go away from this season with two in trhe Freezer High Hopes and Ideas for next year. 

big rockpile


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats on the deer in the freezer, some folk didn't, don't, and won't do so well as you.

I have "high hopes" my neighbors to the north will settle down a bit: they've been driving the wood north of me several times a day, honestly, several times a day. Deer around here have become entirely nocturnal, and have moved into the great swamp to my south, a place where few hunters will go to hunt, or even to follow up a wounded deer. As I write this, my neighbors are out there conducting a drive again, as if to say, "If it didn't work the first 30 times, it will work next time."


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, your season is over? Our shotgun season starts the 21st. It bow season now and I have yet to put anything in the freazer. I will be out alot this weekend to try, but if not Im counting on opening day. Congrats on a good season!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

farmerjon said:


> Wow, your season is over? Our shotgun season starts the 21st. It bow season now and I have yet to put anything in the freazer. I will be out alot this weekend to try, but if not Im counting on opening day. Congrats on a good season!


Well our Archery Season last until January 15 but Firearms Season opens this weekend and runs for about a month I usually get about half a dozen Deer then which is plenty.

big rockpile


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Bow season has been in here for several weeks. Rifle season starts this coming saturday and lasts until the end of January. We now have a 3 buck per season limit and no limit on does. First time they've ever had any sort of limit, so the old "one per day, buck and doe" will be sorely missed. But it's getting cold in the deep south now, or just cool I reckon in comparison to the northern tier of states, the white oaks are dropping like crazy as well as red oaks, so the deer plots won't be too good until later on in the season. Looking forward to the next 10 weeks or so.

Go ahead Rock, get that crossbow out and wait on that big'un you been thinking about.


----------

